# American chichlid aquascape pics what do you think



## derrick (Feb 5, 2012)

today I reaquascaped my 120g American cichlids tank All rock and wood hand picked by myself off the shores of georgain bay Ontario. currently housing 1 tiger Oscar, 1 JD, 2 GT, and 6 silver dollars all juvies.what do you guys think anything you would change? What about the stock?


----------



## Murray1983 (Jan 3, 2016)

Aquarium looks good , I personally would put some black vinyl on the back of the tank . I think it helps make the tank look more tidy and helps camouflage any pipe work you have .


----------



## derrick (Feb 5, 2012)

Murray1983 said:


> Aquarium looks good , I personally would put some black vinyl on the back of the tank . I think it helps make the tank look more tidy and helps camouflage any pipe work you have .


The person I bought the tank from painted it that blue from the outside back kinda annoying. is there any type of background that goes on the inside of the tank


----------



## Murray1983 (Jan 3, 2016)

You could down the route of a 3D background , but you already have water and your fish in the tank so that could prove a problem


----------



## janvangastel (Jan 28, 2016)

Maybe it is possible to remove the blue paint with a paint remover.


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

janvangastel said:


> Maybe it is possible to remove the blue paint with a paint remover.


Razor blade. You can have the back clean of paint in under an hour. Painting if takes longer!


----------



## dledinger (Mar 20, 2013)

Agree with above, paint is very easy to remove with glass cleaner and a razor. I've had almost exclusively black backgrounds for a long time...sometimes I want to try blue again! See if it grows on you


----------

